# 1990 Audi 100 "ABS Off" question



## RottyB5A2 (Apr 19, 2005)

About two weeks ago I brought the Audi to Mavis and had four new tiresput on, an alignment, a right axle and a battery put in. Ever since I picked it up, the "AntiLock Off" light has been on. This indicator light comes on when you turn off the antilock brakes from the console. Pushing the button does not turn the light off. 
I did some homework and read that a lot of times the light comes on after having any type of axle work done, when a battery is replaced or tampered with or when alignments are done. There are three ABS sensors if I remember what I read correctly; one on each CV joint by the teeth (?) and one under the backseat next to the battery. It's possible that the sensor can brake off when doing front end work because it is so close to the teeth on the CV joints. 
Very obviously something happened when Mavis was doing the work on it. I haven't had the time to deal with it until now. My question is, should I even bother calling Mavis and make them fix it? I'm sure that the response I get will be "nope, wasn't us that did it and we're not paying for it."
So should I call them? Anyone know if these sensors are an expensive repair? I'm not exactly mechanical here, so....


----------



## rabbit83 (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: 1990 Audi 100 "ABS Off" question (RottyB5A2)*

They may have put the worng axle on it. The cars with ABS had a tone wheel on them for the sensor at the wheel, I bet that wheel isnt on the axle they put on. Its part of the outer joint. I would take it back and have them make sure they used the right parts.


----------



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

I have the same problem in my 200QT but it does not really bother me


----------

